# Training at 40



## dk8594 (May 29, 2018)

I turned 40 this year and can confidently say I’m in the best shape of my life.   I took a moment to reflect on some of the things that have changed/ remained the same.  Be curious to hear if some of the other members have had similar observations.

Things that are DIFFERENT at 40


*Less ego lifting* – A greater emphasis on contracting the muscle than on moving weight.  As an 18 yr old, I use to do rear laterals with 30lbs and never question why my erectors were sore the next day. Now I’m more likely to use 5lbs and feel them where I should; rear delts
*Less experimenting* – I spent some time following fads (functional training, stability exercises, etc)   after a certain number of years you know what works and just need to continue doing it.
*More Cardio *-  You learned about “heart health”. It's real.
*More Stretching *– wish I had learned the value of this earlier.
Things that are the SAME at 40


*Training to failure* – If I get 10 reps, it’s because I tried the 11[SUP]th[/SUP] and failed.   I've always felt that anything less is going through the motions.
*Rest day after legs* – If I’m back in the gym the next day after legs it must because I didn’t work them hard enough.
*Separate day for calves/abs*  - Always felt they deserved their own focus.  Have tried tacking them on to other days, but was never able to give them the energy they deserved.
*Keeping a training journal *– recording every set, rep, and weight to track progress.  To this day, I still consider this the most valuable tool in my gym bag.
*Reracking weights *– never have wanted to be the a-hole that expects someone else to pick up my sh*t.


----------



## jennerrator (May 29, 2018)

Fuuuuking excellent are we related...LOL

But seriously it took me a lot longer to do these things in age but not to far off for sure and it’s the way to be in my opinion for having a great active life until we are no longer on earth.:32 (20):


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Fuuuuking excellent are we related...LOL
> 
> But seriously it took me a lot longer to do these things in age but not to far off for sure and it’s the way to be in my opinion for having a great active life until we are no longer on earth.:32 (20):



LOL I just wonder if we would have believed these things when we were 20 or if they are just things everyone needs to learn on their own in due time.


----------



## jennerrator (May 29, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> LOL I just wonder if we would have believed these things when we were 20 or if they are just things everyone needs to learn on their own in due time.



Oh hell no..not for me as I had a hard time with it until I was 50...hahahaha 

But totally agree with everyone being different..that’s for sure!


----------



## Yaya (May 29, 2018)

Same with my buddy

He's 46 and stronger and looks better then he did at 25.. go figure


----------



## BRICKS (May 29, 2018)

Not much is different except maybe I train more intensely than 20 years ago.  More intelligently and efficiently as well.  And as said above more focus on quality in the gym rather than how much weight us going up.  I'll be 54 this year and am at the biggest, strongest, and leanest I've been.  Squatted a PR of 560 a couple months ago, and 600 in the future is not unreasonable.  Age is just a number if you use your head.


----------



## Viduus (May 29, 2018)

Tight hamstrings are the root of my problems. I wish I knew the importance of stretching 20 years ago.

On a side note, posts like these make me glad I woke up to the lifestyle at 36. Plenty of years left to make a difference.


----------



## Mr P (May 30, 2018)

wise, knowledge, mature Muscle & thinking, this combo comes as we get older around 40,  but some guy's started very young like myself,  DK8594,  BRICK and most ole boys in this forum,

 The advantage working out our bodies at a young age with in time those muscle mature, just like a fruit "pick one of your choice"  It takes time to ripe and when ready the taste is out of this world.

 Jen, Mrs p have very nice Bodies, Just look at the average women out there at their age and they don't come close.


----------



## stonetag (May 30, 2018)

Up to a certain age the body wont accept the knowledge the mind is trying to pass down to it, when "that age" is reached it is just the opposite, the body will accept the knowledge the brain is handing down mainly because the body doesn't have a choice if it wants to stay active. That make sense?


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Up to a certain age the body wont accept the knowledge the mind is trying to pass down to it, when "that age" is reached it is just the opposite, the body will accept the knowledge the brain is handing down mainly because the body doesn't have a choice if it wants to stay active. That make sense?



It will someday.


----------



## Elivo (May 30, 2018)

I can say at 42 im lifting better and with more focus than i was in my teens and 20s.  Also making way more strength gains than i did when i was younger as well.   now if i can just trim down to somewhat close to the weight i was when younger ill be thrilled, but overall i feel better working out at this age than i ever have before


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2018)

Great post!  Only thing to add is that I believe that age is just a number as well, however, healing is definitely harder the older you get.  This, I believe, in turn, forces us to train smarter and more efficient as Bricks said.  It also keeps us from doing stupid things outside the gym that can cause issues.  Example - Don't throw a bowling ball overhand.  That's just stupid.  :32 (20):


----------



## dk8594 (May 30, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Great post!  Only thing to add is that I believe that age is just a number as well, however, healing is definitely harder the older you get.  This, I believe, in turn, forces us to train smarter and more efficient as Bricks said.  It also keeps us from doing stupid things outside the gym that can cause issues.  Example - Don't throw a bowling ball overhand.  That's just stupid.  :32 (20):



Good point on the recovery.  I feel like the quick recovery we had when we were younger allowed us to learn from our mistakes without paying such a high price.

To build on your example,  Throwing a bowling ball over your head at 20 = 5 day injury, throwing a bowling ball over your head at 40 = 5 months.


----------



## Elivo (May 30, 2018)

Probably a good idea to just stay away from bowling balls altogether...

Man the stupid shit i did when i was young, both in and out of the gym!!  How the hell did some of us make it out in one piece?


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

I love bowling...just never do it...


----------



## dk8594 (May 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I love bowling...just never do it...



Wow, really? For some reason, two-toned bowling shoes doesn't fit into my image of you at all


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Wow, really? For some reason, two-toned bowling shoes doesn't fit into my image of you at all



lmao...I swear we are related...one of my issues is wearing their shoes....groooooose...and I don't ever bowl so why buy shoes..:32 (19)::32 (20):


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2018)

Jenn bowls in high heels.  :32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Jenn bowls in high heels.  :32 (17):



lmao..can you imagine...I’d probably break an ankle wearing heels bowling..I walk weird already to throw the bowling ball!:32 (6):


----------



## BRICKS (May 30, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Great post!  Only thing to add is that I believe that age is just a number as well, however, healing is definitely harder the older you get.  This, I believe, in turn, forces us to train smarter and more efficient as Bricks said.  It also keeps us from doing stupid things outside the gym that can cause issues.  Example - Don't throw a bowling ball overhand.  That's just stupid.  :32 (20):



This definitely.  A few years ago my wife tore some cartilage in her knee buzzing around the house, missed a step, surgery time.  This from the woman who teases me about moving around slowly like and old man. Well, if you want to tear sh*t up in the gym, you have to be more careful out of the gym as you get older.


----------

